# Tinkerbells Pregnant Belly!



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

She is now 7 weeks 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## roxie+rico (May 29, 2009)

bless her shes got massive


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr!! Congrats tinkerbell  x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

She looks big enough to pop! lol 

Hope it all goes well for her x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aww! bless her!
cant wait to see what the pups look like - hope everything goes well with her


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

aww how lovely xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

awww bless her.
She is adorable!
Hope everything goes well for her and the pups. xx


----------

